# 4x4 Blindfolded Centers



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

My big problem with 4x4 blind is centers. Commutators are incredibly difficult for me blindfolded. I was thinking of a system where you use setup moves to bring two centers up to U with Ufl as buffer and use an algorithm to solve. Yes it is inefficient, but I think I'd find that it would improve my success rate.

That would be 6 algorithms to memorize. Any opinions on this? To most people, I think you will take this method as really inefficient, but once I find algs, I am going to try this


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 27, 2009)

centers commutators are hard, yes but if you use them of course you will be faster, all you have to do is go over the thread of Mr.Mike again and try them with a solved cube, try to understand why (for example) A has to go to M ans M has to go to I and I has to go back to A.

There is a key there, the way i understand it is to think of the 2 interchangeable centers that i can play with them as i like to get each cubie into it place but using the 8 moves commutators, and the swap (A) algorithm must be parallel to the interchange move between the 2 interchangeable centers

if you understand them, you will solve them blind, i have faith 

for the way you said about, i see it will take longer time, but if you can do it, that's OK, however commutators will be MUCH better.


----------



## mazei (Apr 27, 2009)

I use U2 which isn't a very very very efficient method but it gets the job done. Or maybe it is efficient just that I can't use it that well. I use the Ufl as the buffer and Ubr as the target.


----------

